
Tesla confirms another Autopilot accident - jasondc
http://money.cnn.com/2016/07/12/technology/tesla-autopilot-accident/index.html
======
gwern
""It's a winding road going through a canyon, with no shoulder," Shope told
CNNMoney. The driver told Shope the car was in Autopilot mode, traveling
between 55 and 60 mph when it veered to the right and hit a series of wooden
stakes on the side of the road. Tesla confirmed that the data it has from the
car shows it was in Autopilot mode, and that the driver likely did not have
his hands on the wheel."

At 55mph+ and no margin, does it make the slightest difference if he _had_ had
his hands on the wheel?

------
empressplay
It's curious that the autopilot would continue to work when your hands are off
the wheel, especially when Tesla notes they know when your hands are on it --
even more, the car knew the terrain and recommended speed and yet despite
being "out of spec" it continued on autopilot anyhow?

~~~
mtgx
This is why I think this is a problem "by design", and Tesla could fix it "by
design" as well. But that would mean drastically reducing Autopilot's
marketing power, so Tesla _chooses_ not to do that. Instead it chooses to
leave the Autopilot in a much riskier mode, while telling drivers in a
footnote not to take their hand offs the wheel, or they could die.

------
coolvison
"it can detect even a very small amount of force, such as one hand resting on
the wheel."

Then why is autosteer not disabled when hands are off the steering wheel? Can
switch it off in this cases, or slow down, etc... This whole autosteer idea is
completely delusional.

